
Company uses Machine Learning to create diets to cure type 2 diabetes - velmu
https://metropolitan.fi/entry/virta-health-claims-cure-type-2-diabetes-machine-learning-diet
======
londons_explore
Large scale reinforcement learning on diets I believe would save millions of
years of shortened human lifespan and poor health.

Medical professions already agree that diet plays a massive role in health and
longevity. Large scale reinforcement learning will be able to give a far more
accurate view on exactly what elements of diet have what effects on health on
an individual basis.

Sadly, this kind of tech will remain illegal in most of the developed world,
and the benefits will never be realised.

------
raarts
Basically: a keto diet app, presented as a cure for diabetes. The ML aspects
are unclear though.

